# Red Dawn



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Just watched Red Dawn (2012) the other day and I thought is was a pretty decent prepper movie. I then found the original Red Dawn (1984) at a book store for 3 dollars.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I watched the original Red Dawn Sunday for the first time.

First time this month anyway.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Good wasn't it?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mmmmmmmm, Chris Hemsworth!!!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Adrianne Yum Yum


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Adrianne Yum Yum


I agree she is yummy. I wouldn't kick her out of bed.

(Get your head out of the gutter...I was simply saying I would allow her to sleep as long as she wants. There was no underlying sexual reference, ok! hehe)


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

The original Red Dawn was the first DVD I owned. Was hyped for the remake for years, and I was happy when they finally released it. Would have been better as originally filmed with the Chinese as the baddies, but whatever. It works, and is over all a nice flick (other than that flag waving, minigun sporting Mustang at the end).


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I wasn't even coming close to thinking of "sleeping" with her


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> The original Red Dawn was the first DVD I owned. Was hyped for the remake for years, and I was happy when they finally released it. Would have been better as originally filmed with the Chinese as the baddies, but whatever. It works, and is over all a nice flick (other than that flag waving, minigun sporting Mustang at the end).


Chinese invaded in the first one???
A SPOILER-IFIC Side by Side Comparission of Red Dawn and the 2012 Remake


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Chinese invaded in the first one???
> A SPOILER-IFIC Side by Side Comparission of Red Dawn and the 2012 Remake


No, the International Soviet-Ruskie-Cuban-Mexican-Nicaraguan alliance did. In the Remake, the Chinese were originally filmed as the baddies, only for the actual Chinese to complain, the movie was shelved for several years until every reference to China was changed to North Korea. All the flags, dialouge, etc, had to be changed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Political Correctness strikes again. F 'em and the liberal they rode in on.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I loved the original Red Dawn and I still do, but mostly for nostalgia today. It was on this weekend and as I watched I realized how bad it was. Soldiers spraying entire crowds with rounds and maybe on guy drops, using RPG's on people as they scurry away. And why did they take the school first? Don't get me wrong, still a favorite 80's movie but with some distance the flaws are very noticeable. I did enjoy the remake.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It's 11:59 on Radio Free America and I've got a few words for some of you Patriots out there; the chair is against the wall, the chair is against the wall. John has a long mustache, John has a long mustache....(the Battle Hymm of the Republic begins to play...)

Good flick.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Was this the movie where the kids form some type of resistance, the original I can still vaguely remember along with some Rambo movies. If you go back and watch old movies you do realize how bad they are. I also remember a few of Tom Clancy's books that were made into movies, those still seem good to me.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

There no reason for china to invade the US, as they will have legal claim to most of it when the Federal government defaults on the money they borrowed. Hell they are having trouble just keeping up on interest payments. If the republicans don't get the stick out of their butts the liberal demo-liers will take total control again and will sell American assets to china and then we will completely work for china. At this point it probably wouldn't change much anyhow.

Back on post point, though the first movie was pretty cheesy but I enjoyed it and haven't seen the new one yet. I have been reading more lately so my TV time has gone down some what.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

ekim said:


> There no reason for china to invade the US, as they will have legal claim to most of it when the Federal government defaults on the money they borrowed. Hell they are having trouble just keeping up on interest payments. If the republicans don't get the stick out of their butts the liberal demo-liers will take total control again and will sell American assets to china and then we will completely work for china. At this point it probably wouldn't change much anyhow.
> 
> Back on post point, though the first movie was pretty cheesy but I enjoyed it and haven't seen the new one yet. I have been reading more lately so my TV time has gone down some what.


We owe the Chinese less than $2 Trillion. Our bond market is worth > $50 T and the stock market > $30 T. They won't own us anytime soon.

I liked the original movie best. Does the burden of war always fall on the young?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> We owe the Chinese less than $2 Trillion. Our bond market is worth > $50 T and the stock market > $30 T. They won't own us anytime soon.
> 
> I liked the original movie best. Does the burden of war always fall on the young?


The federal government isn't done spending yet and nobama is still in the WH, don't count the government out just yet, they are still trying to bring America down!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I love the original Red Dawn movie, I have not seen the remake and probably never will...JM2C


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

trips-man said:


> Just watched Red Dawn (2012) the other day and I thought is was a pretty decent prepper movie. I then found the original Red Dawn (1984) at a book store for 3 dollars.


I had kids who took the original movie very seriously. They started having bb pellet gun wars under the Pease River Bridge. It went ok for a while then some little cry baby got a pellet under the skin and the High Sheriff say...No more of that stuff. So they all went home. Being a titty baby goes a long way back huh?

Seems to be the forerunner of the paint ball craze. Old Sheriff over in Foard County said they played the same game using .22s. Musta used rat shot or shorts is all I can figure. When telling the story he claimed it was Long Rifle but I cant hardly believe that.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I had kids who took the original movie very seriously. They started having bb pellet gun wars under the Pease River Bridge. It went ok for a while then some little cry baby got a pellet under the skin and the High Sheriff say...No more of that stuff. So they all went home. Being a titty baby goes a long way back huh?
> 
> Seems to be the forerunner of the paint ball craze. Old Sheriff over in Foard County said they played the same game using .22s. Musta used rat shot or shorts is all I can figure. When telling the story he claimed it was Long Rifle but I cant hardly believe that.


Ahhhh BB gun wars! I remember we blasted away all the time and no worries! I remember someone blasted me in the ass with a Crossman pump and it went thru
my pants and into my butt and stung like heck! I went home and dug out the BB and cleaned it out, good times! 22LR battles - yikes! You can put an eye out doing that. LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> Ahhhh BB gun wars! I remember we blasted away all the time and no worries! I remember someone blasted me in the ass with a Crossman pump and it went thru
> my pants and into my butt and stung like heck! I went home and dug out the BB and cleaned it out, good times! 22LR battles - yikes! You can put an eye out doing that. LOL


When the 2 little urchins that Mrs Slippy squeezed from her loins were young lads, they had wars and such with "Airsoft Guns". Instead of metal BB's they were BB's made of plastic. The guns were pretty realistic if I remember and that was over 10 years ago. Nowadays, most young people are addicted to the drug called video games.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah the BB gun wars. We never had air soft or plastic pellets back in the day, no such thing.

Back in the Guard we would have blank shell wars. Fire a blank without the adapter on the barrel so the AR wouldn't cycle. Manually operate the bolt and catch the fired blank. Take the "empty" blank and put it in the muzzle brake, give it a tap with your steel helmet. Load a live blank in the chamber and fire. They were pretty accurate out about 30-40 yards. BELOW the waist only. No body ever got hurt from the shells. But we had a few minor injuries from driving for cover. Things we did when we were young and dumb.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Alpha-17 said:


> No, the International Soviet-Ruskie-Cuban-Mexican-Nicaraguan alliance did. In the Remake, the Chinese were originally filmed as the baddies, only for the actual Chinese to complain, the movie was shelved for several years until every reference to China was changed to North Korea. All the flags, dialouge, etc, had to be changed.


I think it would be an invasion of newfies.



> A large group of Taliban soldiers in Afghanistan are moving down a road when they hear a voice call from behind a sand dune:"�One Newfie soldier is better than ten Taliban."
> 
> The Taliban commander quickly orders 10 of his best men over the dune whereupon a gun battle breaks out and continues for a few minutes, followed by silence.
> 
> ...


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Ever been to Newfoundland? One of the best places on earth. Hospitality and quality all day. 

Watched the original a few weeks back. Seemed a little cheesy but I like the story. So weird seeing those guys I thought I wanted to be like when I was kid with adult goggles on.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

redhawk said:


> I love the original Red Dawn movie, I have not seen the remake and probably never will...JM2C


 You're missing a pretty good movie, go rent it. You won't be sorry. I thought it was at least as good as the first, just my opinion.


----------

